# Strength of Australia small business sector revealed



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

More people, including immigrants, are being encouraged to start their own small business in Australia as this sector plays a key role in the country's economy. New figures show that the sector created more than 260,000 new jobs in the two years after the global financial crisis, contributing an extra $29.6 billion to industry. 'Small [...]

Click to read the full news article: Strength of Australia small business sector revealed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

No surprise to me. Australia has always relied on its small & medium business. If you look at many sectors they consists mainly of such businesses (for example IT services industry). Good for us I guess.


----------

